
Show HN: Try out OSS webapps before installing them - colinchartier
https://show.layerci.com
======
colinchartier
Hey HN,

We built this as a little hackathon project on top of our "get a dozen staging
servers" platform at [https://layerci.com](https://layerci.com)

The "show layer" gallery lets you create instantaneous staging servers to play
around with software, as well as discussing it and submitting your own
favorites for the community to use.

Submitting is currently pretty difficult, but we'll try to add any projects
you submit, even if you don't have a screenshot or staging configuration for
it.

~~~
Lyn_layerci
Hey HN, co-founder of LayerCI here. I recommend trying the following 1) the
Ghost project:You can basically login to Ghost to try their onboarding without
having to go through their actual trial flow, by leveraging LayerCI's staging
feature. 2) share your project: we're happy to host your web app for free to
show off what you're up to

